# calamari angeln



## Fleischpeitsche (24. Dezember 2006)

hallo!

sorry wenn ich hier im falschen forum für meine frage bin, aber ich wusste nich wo ich sie reinstellen sollte.

also, ich wollte mal fragen wie man diese clamari-kunstköder (zum fang von welchen) führt damit sie fängig sind.
wollte es in meinem ägyptenurlaub nächstes jahr mal versuchen.


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: calamari angeln*

Hallo Karsten!

Auf den Malediven haben wir jüngst auch den Calamari nachgestellt. Leider waren sie nicht besonders beißfreudig. Wir haben Nachts in einem Lichtkegel gefischt (um so heller desto besser). Die halbschwimmenden Köder werden dann quasi gezupft, sprich immer mal in Bewegung gesetzt, um die Aufmerksamkeit der Calamari auf sie zu ziehen.  
Aber VORSICHT, die Jungs wissen sich zu wehren. Immer erst leersprühen lassen, sonst gibt das üble flecken. Als Andreas den ersten landen konnte, sah er aus wie ein Indianer mit Kriegsbemalung.


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: calamari angeln*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten!
> 
> Auf den Malediven haben wir jüngst auch den Calamari nachgestellt. Leider waren sie nicht besonders beißfreudig. Wir haben Nachts in einem Lichtkegel gefischt (um so heller desto besser). Die halbschwimmenden Köder werden dann quasi gezupft, sprich immer mal in Bewegung gesetzt, um die Aufmerksamkeit der Calamari auf sie zu ziehen.
> Aber VORSICHT, die Jungs wissen sich zu wehren. Immer erst leersprühen lassen, sonst gibt das üble flecken. Als Andreas den ersten landen konnte, sah er aus wie ein Indianer mit Kriegsbemalung.



hört sich ja lustig an, ich werd aufpassen

und danke, auch an plaa Sawai, für den tipppp


----------



## Dorschrobby (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: calamari angeln*

Moin Fleischpeitsche,

war Februar in Ägypten.
Abens-Nachts schaltet die Crew Quecksilberdampflampe an. In dem hellen Lichtkegel hinter dem Boot kommen dann recht schnell Kleinfische, und Calamari hinterher.
Nimm auf jeden Fall Kalamar Wobbler die ein Bleigewicht haben, siehst Du einen, kannst Du diesen direkt anwerfen. Sonst probierst Du einfach an den Rand bzw. über den Lichtkegel zu werfen, und den Wobbler langsam heranzuzupfen. Wenn er danach packt, bleibt er mit den Fangarmen an dem Hakenkranz des Wobbler hängen. 
Die Calmare sind recht vorsichtig, binde den Wobbler am besten direkt an die Schnur, und nimm eine dünne, 0,20"er Mono reicht.
Und wie Kai geschrieben hat, laß ihn im Wasser, bis er die Tinte raus hat, gibt sonst längere Erinnerungen, was aber immer für lacher sorgt |supergri 
Der gelandete Calmar drückst Du dann einfach hinter den Augen kurz zusammen, wird Dir dann einer deiner Crew zeigen.
Und wenn Du schon dort bist, kannst Du ja auch mal einen Trolling Tag einlegen, mit etwas Glück kannst Du auch dort einen guten Fisch fangen.


----------



## story300 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: calamari angeln*

Auf jeden Fall sollten die Wobbler eine Stoffhaut als Überzug haben, ansonsten lassen die schlauen Burschen sofort wieder los.

Immer an den Rand des Lichtscheines werfen und ganz langsam einkurbeln, also Zeitlupe.

Töten kannst Du die Burschen mit zwei Fingern, direkt zwischen Bauch und Kopf fest zusammendrücken und halten ca. 10 sek. Dann merkst Du wenn die Spannung in den Armen abschlafft.

Gruß André


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: calamari angeln*

jap danke,

nurnoch eine frage...
was muss bzw. kann man denn kämpferisch von denen erwarten?? würd mich mal interessieren|kopfkrat

und nochmal danke im voraus.


----------



## Hoffi (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: calamari angeln*

Hallo,
die Calamaris schmecken zwar top, lassen sich aber hochziehen wie ein nasser Sack (ein oder zwei Zuckungen vielleicht aber kein echter Drill) Fischen macht trotzdem wegen der nächtlichen Atmosphere viel Spass.


----------

